# The Story of Sad Robot



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone. :happy:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Sad Robot. I'm sure you'll find this place really cool and interesting.
=)


----------

